
Linux on the Web: The “web desktop” concept finally arrives - lotwxyz
https://dev.lotw.xyz/www/about.html
======
lotwxyz
I've been hacking on this thing in form or another since 2011!

~~~
rolph
make sure this is secure dennis

~~~
lotwxyz
1) It's served over https.

2) All the files in the local file system are completely the property of the
user. The js makes no attempt to do any snooping or uploading. You can verify
that by looking at the network activity.

~~~
rolph
ive already had a look through all the javascript I mean for your own safety
make sure your end is secure

BTW i can see that you did a lot of work on this so im not trying to dis you
or troll you just be careful when serving out to the web at large and about
just how far in you let anons get into the server.

~~~
lotwxyz
My theory on safety: there's more safety in a world where things just work
better. I think that LOTW can crank that idea of "things working better" into
overdrive!

~~~
rolph
have a look here:

[https://dev.lotw.xyz/](https://dev.lotw.xyz/)

~~~
lotwxyz
That's meant to be a throwback to the look and feel of the 90's when you saw
so many bare bones Apache index.html listings that were something like that.

What you are seeing there is highly controlled, no-nonsense output, ie, what
you might expect out of something that is a legitimate kind of "Linux" on the
Web.

What I need to worry about on the backend is 500 errors that might leak some
kind of info, and I am very vigilant of those... even though I think app
engine does a pretty good job of making sure that nothing vital does get
leaked out.

~~~
rolph
so i can keep the files i snarfed or would you rather i delete them?

I see its being worked on now, good stuff

~~~
lotwxyz
Haha, I can't imagine even one file anywhere in the world that I own that
anyone would find immediate value in possessing. We can continue this
conversation in the LOTW desktop... either via the Mail or Forum app (you need
to create a user account first, but that's not too hard to figure out in the
interface). Just hit the Start _ahem_ the Begin button to find them!

~~~
rolph
i have all the files im setting up a locally contained hop to check it out

~~~
lotwxyz
Hint: "Bootstepper mode" is always fun...
[https://dev.lotw.xyz/desk.os?bootstepper=1](https://dev.lotw.xyz/desk.os?bootstepper=1)

